# I Has Poop



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Nothing else to be said... :aetsch:


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This is hilarious:laugh::clap2:


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I follow Tucker on Youtube. This is not his best though I find. 

Tucker is really photogenic and his owner really knows how to put him at his best and she is funny.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I just sent that to my neighbor with the golden retriever. She'll get a kick out of it. Too funny. What a darling dog. I love goldens.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I died laughing the first time I watched it. I’ve seen it several times since then!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

